# First Box Attempt



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thought I might show my first (and second) attempt at box making.

The first is a jewelry box made from old oak cabinet doors. The sliding tray is of red cedar. The lid and base trim was made with a roman ogee bit. The finish is Minwax stain/sealer and Minwax wipe on Poly.

The second is a small red cedar box made entirely on the router table using half lap jounery and grooves for the lip on the lid and base. The lid is rounded with a 1/2" roundover. The finish is Watco natural Danish Oil.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

VERY NICE, George! Box making has to be one of the things that exercises a lot of woodwork techniques and I really have a liking for it.
Harry might take you to task about the hinges not being recessed, but he's a finicky #*% and is only trying to get us to improve our skills.  
They look great. Keep it up!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Harry might take you to task about the hinges not being recessed, but he's a finicky #*% and is only trying to get us to improve our skills."

Geordie, take a closer look, not only has George recessed the hinges, but he has gone one better than me, he's recessed the box AND the lid. Well done George, so this is why you have been quiet on the forum of late.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job George


==============


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

good job George!

I like the piece of wood you selected for the lid on the second box. 

Keep up the good work


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Okay George, you can quit now, it looks like you mastered the box on the first and 2nd attempt so there is nothing left to prove   

WOW! What a great job on those. Looks like I better go back and practice some more


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent George! I love them both! Looks like we can add another box maker to the list. Great job and looks like you nailed the hinges. How did you go about recessing the hinges?

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"How did you go about recessing the hinges?"

You all know what I'm about to suggest to George, don't you Dave?

George, now that you are up to speed with box making, how about a photo-shoot of you're next one?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks guys.
Corey, the hinges were recessed using a saw and chisel.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

George, Harry. I humbly & unreservedly apologise. It seems my eyes are not as good as I thought and I see the hinges are, in fact, recessed.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I forgive you Geordie, it takes a long time for the Newcastle smog to clear from one's eyes! I know, because Manchester smog was similar.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

No problemo Geordie. I do wear glasses, but only when I need to see. :'(


----------

